# DA/polishing kit



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

So, supposing I was able to convince the wife I needed the above in my life, does any manufacturer do a reasonable price for the occasional user, complete with the pads and compounds etc, was looking at this one from Koch Chemie, not outrageously priced?

Will be this enough to detail our cars once a year or something when I get the itch?

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/koch-chemie-machine-polishing-kit.html

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Ollie, :wave:

Lovely to see you're looking to move on to machine polishing.

I very much doubt you'll ever go back.

I'm assuming you looked at the videos and read the guides in the "Detailing Guide" forum.

Personally I went a different route:

Argos Challenge DA: (55 GBP)

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/4645777

A couple of smaller backing plates - 125mm for 135mm (5.5") pads and 90mm for 100mm (4") pads (30-35 GBP).

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-dual-action-backing-plates.html

I then added some CG hex logic pads (would now go Scholl spider pads 135mm & 85mm with smaller backing plate).

With Scholl I'd go for just one purple and one honey pad in both 135mm & 85mm sizes - remember to get the 70mm backing plate if you decide to go this way - (35 GBP).

This is your first step - better to keep it simple and just give yourself a couple of options.

The Argos DA comes with a 6" foam pad. Many many more will come in time. :lol:

So far you've "spent" around 125 GBP.

You have a machine with the same orbit size but a 2 year guarantee and a more powerful motor.

You've got pads in different sizes to allow easier working on more complex curves/areas.

Koch Chemie products are highly rated and you're getting a lot of products for your money in the kit so this may be a deal clincher.

Alternatively you might like to "try out" what you've already got and see how that works with a machine. It'll be a good comparison as you know what results you get at the moment.

Many start with something like SRP because we've all got some  and the chances of anything going horribly wrong and causing damage is very low. You'll read about getting a scrap panel to begin with - this is a good idea as damage to your car is definitely nil whatever happens.

Or you could try something like Scholl S20 one stepper - keeping the options down again. You'll have more than enough to keep your brain working without adding lots of variables. 

And you can get it as a starter kit with enough polish to do a couple of cars and a more aggressive navy pad as well (about 20 GBP).

Then you'll have had a go and be able to come to some conclusions about what you do/don't like and I'm sure we'll offer you a few (dozen :lol alternatives to try out. :buffer: 

Good luck and looking forward to hearing what you go for and how you get on.

All the best,

Andy.


----------



## littlewimp (Feb 12, 2017)

I currently have the autosmart twin pad polisher but am also thinking about changing it for a single pad da type, would this give me better results ?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

Sorry I don't know anything about the Autosmart polisher.

For me the question is "What results are you looking for and how does the Autosmart machine fail to deliver these? What can be changed to help get the results you want?"

I'm hearing Junkman in the background....."Technique trumps product every time" but maybe there's something about the way the Autosmart handles that you just don't get on with?

I'm sure someone with knowledge of the autosmart polisher will chime in soon.

Andy.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I got a Duren kit for under 80, machine, 2 plates, 6 pads, bag.

Used a couple of times and does me fine.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry to hijack but I'm in the same circumstance, Ive decided on a DAS 6 Pro, but do not have a clue regarding pads and polishes. I have a Nardo Grey RS3, but this isn't your usual hard Audi paint, its fairly soft. but I want to start with pads and a polish that will do pretty well without me having to go through all the ones on the market to find the best combo. When I look at some of the options on some of the sites, it all just blows my mind to the point where I just give up.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

My standard recommendation (based on what I've used myself) would be Scholl S20 Black + Scholl spider pads in orange (Scholl call it "honey" ) and purple.

Then you can add navy spider pads if you need more bite, and for more than that, you could then look at adding a compound like S3 XXL and a finishing polish like S30+.


----------



## littlewimp (Feb 12, 2017)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I got a Duren kit for under 80, machine, 2 plates, 6 pads, bag.
> 
> Used a couple of times and does me fine.


I've just ordered one, it looks a good package for the Money


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks guys, I have not got a clue about pads or even machines so would appreciate your input Andy, that DA from Argos looks good. Can you pick me out a selection of pads to go with it, and I'll use up my SRP first?

You can't do any harm with a DA unless your pad is dirty or you go doing something stupid, can you?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Ollie,

(and nicks16v)

Thanks for the reply.

I've used the Argos machine on my Mazda which has soft thin paint and a couple of German cars with the opposite.

It's obviously not a Rupes Bigfoot but with patience and practise it's quite capable of getting the job done.

Steelghost has it spot on for polish & pads :thumb:

Try approaching this (or anything else) with a KISS.

Keep
It
Simple......
Stupid!

So, cut down the variables that will make things complicated and at this point mind blowing (yes, we've all been there ).

Look at any sphere of activity and the skilful people just seem to chose exactly the right thing and use it in a way that works.

Their knowledge and experience are used to select what they know or have a very educated guess will work. Getting there involved many, many options and hours of practise.

This is why I now like going the Scholl Spider pad route (Lake Country hydrotechs are a similar thought process) to start with.

There's only a few to pick from - you'll probably be fine with a purple and a honey to start off.

That’s just 2 pads. CG Hexlogics are great pads but do you want an orange or a green or a white or a blue?. Or are you going to buy all 4 and see what results each gives? That's great for your development but will take lots of time.

Use your SRP - see, I told you we've all got some :lol:

That's one fixed product.

Let's say a Scholl honey pad - that's another fixed product (and it's a finishing pad so is really safe - see later).

Have a go and see what happens.

The only variables are the orbit speed you select, the speed you move the machine across the paintwork and the pressure you apply.

Pick an panel that is nice and flat and therefore easy to work on (or get a scrap one). Keep away from the edges and/or tape them up - try the roof or bonnet.

Do an 18" square. Have a good look - what result have you got? Has it done anything at all? if so, what?

Do another square changing just ONE thing - maybe a different speed? - how does the result change?

Now maybe try the purple pad - what's different? What happens to the result?

Everything is in small simple steps. KISS :thumb:

You'll quite quickly find what works for you in terms of how the machine feels in your hands and what results you get.

Now you might decide to try some S20...........

I'm certain you get the idea.

Now you can start asking quite specific questions based on what results you are getting and how you would like these "improved" for YOU.

Yes you can do harm with a DA but you'll need to try really hard!

Hit say a Honda (generally super soft paint) with a microfibe or wool pad and a really aggressive compound and poor technique and you'll be getting plenty of correction practise and maybe worse. 

Used sensibly and keeping to the absolute rule that you start with the least aggressive pad/polish combination all should be fine. :buffer: :thumb: 

Think about how many times on this site you've read about someone who has tried machine polishing and isn't going back to doing it by hand. I'll start you off - me.......that's one 

Shout up if you think of anything else.

Good luck with it.

Andy.


----------



## hussayn19 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi, so I gather your saying just get 125mm and 70*mm backing plates I don't think the 100mm is necessary?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

ollienoclue said:


> So, supposing I was able to convince the wife I needed the above in my life, does any manufacturer do a reasonable price for the occasional user, complete with the pads and compounds etc, was looking at this one from Koch Chemie, not outrageously priced?
> 
> Will be this enough to detail our cars once a year or something when I get the itch?
> 
> ...


I think the advice here from Andy and others is good. But the short answer is that you will get enough to be able to tackle a fair amount of work.

FWIW, I bagged the Slims KC kit because it was a bit of a steal and I needed some kit in a hurry to work on a car when all my stuff was at my other place. What it now means is that can work with two different pads without the pain of changing all the time.

I think you can get better DAs for the money but not radically so: there is actually not a lot wrong with it and it works well with the supplied pads.

Peter


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

Fentum said:


> I think the advice here from Andy and others is good. But the short answer is that you will get enough to be able to tackle a fair amount of work.
> 
> FWIW, I bagged the Slims KC kit because it was a bit of a steal and I needed some kit in a hurry to work on a car when all my stuff was at my other place. What it now means is that can work with two different pads without the pain of changing all the time.
> 
> ...


I went down the route of the Slims starter kit - I have no experience to compare other kit but I am very happy with the results.

Just beware - you soon get to the point of 'needing' many additional products to try and improve the job. I recently ran out of storage space for the kit and products and am looking to buy more because I 'need' it!

And it gets a bit addictive - what do you think I did the day after getting home from a 2 week holiday last week? That's right - spent the whole day doing the exterior of the car and getting the winter Collies protection on! Obsessed? No, just intensely focused!!!


----------



## autotecart (Feb 23, 2014)

*Autosmart*

I sat the autosmart detailing course and found it a excellent days training. Very hands on. They said they supplied the rotary machines but you need to go through their franchise network. The course also gave you the way the polishing products worked and how you used them with each corresponding pad. I am looking at a rotary machine too not been able to get hold of the franchise man as yet to buy the products but may go down a different route. The trainer also said that the dual action machine would take you longer to correct the paint than a rotary but the dual action machine is perfect for final polishing


----------

